# Google help



## Whitehope446 (Dec 7, 2018)

I've got a nuvision tablet it will not let me get past the google sign in I would like to remove google and just go right into my tablet I've tryed several things and nothing works this was my grandma's tablet so I don't know any of her Info.so i need your help or can I wipe the hole thing and upload different software


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you get a 'hot' tablet and is just saying to us it was your grandma's ?? Sorry we wouldn't be able to tell the difference. Hence, our forum rules prohibit us from helping people bypass security. Sorry.


----------

